# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Balinese jewelery

## endsplist

I guys we are going to Jakarta from bangkok in October, we travel a lot and last year we traveled to Bali and loved the jewelery, so we bought some and set up a market stall to finance our traveling,is there any wholesale or manufacturer in Jakarta at do this jewelery?Any help would be great.

Thanks You

----------


## kingboom

Bali was famous as Tropical Eden and Island of the Gods, the Balinese were developing a keen appreciation of their culture identity colored by Hinduism. Its make another name of Bali as Thousands Temple Island. In the fact, booming tourism on 90s make handicraft become a new potential commodity as souvenir even export in bulk quantity to many countries over the worlds. And it was create thousands of craft men in Bali. Base on local Balinese culture which simply colored by art, and get acculturation by a lot of talent, taste and culture from riches Indonesia ethnic even from any peoples from all over the world who come to Bali, create a unique jewelleries, accessories and handicraft by local touch but have global taste.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Yes as a vast selection of styles and designs unique to the exotic islands of Bali and Java.
Bali use to have this collection of handcrafted sterling silver jewelry from Indonesia.

----------


## davidsmith36

Bali was well known as Tropical Eden and Island of the Gods, the Balinese were building up a sharp valuation for their way of life personality shaded by Hinduism. Its make another name of Bali as Thousands Temple Island. In the reality, blasting tourism on 90s make craftsmanship turn into another potential ware as keepsake even fare in mass amount to numerous nations over the universes. What's more, it was make a great many art men in Bali. Base on nearby Balinese culture which essentially hued by workmanship, and get cultural assimilation by a great deal of ability, taste and culture from wealth Indonesia ethnic even from any people groups from everywhere throughout the world who come to Bali, make an interesting jewelleries, adornments and craftsmanship by neighborhood touch however have worldwide taste.

----------

